
Google hit with £44m GDPR fine over ads - lintaho
https://www.bbc.com/news/technology-46944696
======
the_duke
Discussed at length yesterday:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18960564](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18960564)

